# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Marisi nga durresi

## cun i lezecem

Hiii emri im esht maris dhe jam nga durresi. jam i ri ne forumin shqiptar dhe shpresoj teja kalojm mir.Po ju shkruj nga canadaja po para se te vija ketu kam qen ne shum shtete te tjera.Hobi im i madhe esht noti vazhdoj dhe sholl per ke te.Kaq tani per te tjerat flasim ne forum.... :shkelje syri:   :shkelje syri:   :shkelje syri:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Kjo esht foto ime.....

----------


## angelgirl86

mire se erdhe Maris kalofsh bukur ne forum
kam nderin e para te them u befsh notar i shpejte 
nice pic lol

----------


## mirela

o Maris mireseerdhe ti lali po aman a  ka ndonje gje te vecante ky Durresi se me cmendet, s'kam takuar nje cun durrsak deri me sot qe mos ta kete mendjen te femrat dhe kur theme mendjen them qe ta kete #1 ne jeten e tij. 
Aman more Durresake me thoni car ka DUrresi qe i nxirrka te gjithe  meshkujt k u r v a r e??

----------


## Arbresha

Mire Se Erdhe!
Deshiroj tja kalosh bukur ketu midis nesh!

Me respekt,
Arbresha

p.s nIcE pIc!!

----------


## PaMeLaA

DAMN ur HOOOOT!!!! lol
mir se erdhe maris
befsh qef :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. sa vjec je ti?

----------


## FoXYFierAkjA

Hey Maris mire se erdhe ...ja kalofsh sa me mire ...

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Mire Se Erdhe Maris !
Ja kalofsh sa me mire & me ndonje medalje
ari se shpejti (sport i vertete eshte noti)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lushnjare_embel

hey mire se erdhe maris
befsh qef
nice pic (tamam i lezecem qeke)

----------


## CuTe_TiRoNsE

Damn man u HOTTTT. LOL
Nejse mire se erdhe yllo ja kalofsh mire ne forum.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Mire se erdhe kalofsh mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FJORIN

Mire se erdhe plako 
tja kalosh sa me mire 
shendet

fjorin

----------


## cun i lezecem

Hey thnx.... te gjithve per mir pritjen ne forum. Jeni te gjth te mir.

----------


## cun i lezecem

Hi mirela me ke ber nji pytje qe nuk kam mundesi qe ti per gjigjem mase po te takosh ne nji cun nga durrsi drejt per drejt dhe mase ta thot ate ca kerkon....... PaMeLaA girl ur damn hoooot 2...dhe nji her flm per mir pritjen....... nji trendafil i kuq i bashkangjitur dhe me nji puthie nga mua qe ja dergoi te gjithave femrave te forumit....dhe cunat e din vet duke pasur goca te bukra si kto qe kemi do ja kalojm mir besoj... bye

----------


## Genti^Itali

Mirë se erdhe Maris kalofsh mir ktu...

----------


## Mr_Right

Mire se erdhe dhe ja kalofsh mire

----------


## Ertjola

hey patriot mire se erdhe dhe mire se na gjete, kalofsh caste sa me te bukura ne mesin ton. :buzeqeshje:  

ps: nice pic (simpatik) :shkelje syri:

----------


## invisible girl

Mire se erdhe uroj qe tja kalofsh Mire!!!!

----------


## keira

Hey Maris, akoma, Mireserdhe!  Cmpl x foton!

----------


## dionea

Mire se erdhe!
Ia kalofsh mire!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

mire se erdhe cutie
ja kalofsh bukur ketu.

----------

